# Bobcat 753



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

Moving snow, stopped for a bit, left running, came back, pulled seat bar down and will not unlock the controls. Tried several times but nothing.

Got too dark to see much so left it.

???? 

Thanks in advance for any and all replies


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Grab a flashlight. There is a pad that the restraint pushed down when fully down. Likely not contacting enough to engage or salt, snow, crap messing it up. Older machines are believe are much simpler than the newer ones. Dont think a big deal at all. I think ?? its mechanical in these older machines, not electric so check there first.


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

Ok tried...only "pad I see is just a stop. Have to go out, will try and post pics when I get back, no tried in a hurry, hope I got them. where the cable on right side of seat bar is suppose to be attached to is beyond me


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

missed one


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

In the 3rd pic, that switch may be bad,and or wiring might be bad going to it. That would be the best place to start from what your describing.

The 2nd pic, with the cable, that was attached to the owners manual at one time.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Does it have the bics system? Mine tells me what sensor hasn't been activated.With mine its always the seat sensor,have to wiggle around to make it work.The bar has a magnet sensor


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We've had some issues with the bushing that's inside that sensor. If it wears just a little bit, it throws the magnetic resistance off enough the sensor refuses to see it as the lap bar being down. 

Higher hour machines, and machines that the operator is in and out of frequently are the problem ones. Dealer claims replacing the bushing and sensor together generally results in best outcome, but many times just the bushing gets the issue solved.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a 743B years ago and one time the steering lever that you push sideways to engage aux hydraulics was pushed and I didn't realize it. none of the controls would work. Don't know if that machine is the same.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rick W said:


> Grab a flashlight. There is a pad that the restraint pushed down when fully down. Likely not contacting enough to engage or salt, snow, crap messing it up. Older machines are believe are much simpler than the newer ones. Dont think a big deal at all. I think ?? its mechanical in these older machines, not electric so check there first.


753 has bics. it is electronic


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

So if it's electronic, I'm assuming it may be the sensor in the (not sure how to explain) in the hinge of the seat bar on the left side?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ez2cy said:


> So if it's electronic, I'm assuming it may be the sensor in the (not sure how to explain) in the hinge of the seat bar on the left side?


That's what I already posted about. There's a bushing inside that that has a small magnet in it. The sensor isn't just a open/closed circuit either. It uses inductance or something similar to know you didn't just jumper it and that the bar is actually down.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Doesn't your bics display light up which safety switch is not engaged, my old 99 has a series of lights/checklist with seat, lapbar, brake etc listed. if its not lit up, there's your problem area. Could be bar sensor but make sure before you throw parts at it. Cant hot wire them either, they're micro switches which seem to be tougher to fool.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's what I already posted about. There's a bushing inside that that has a small magnet in it. The sensor isn't just a open/closed circuit either. It uses inductance or something similar to know you didn't just jumper it and that the bar is actually down.





leigh said:


> Doesn't your bics display light up which safety switch is not engaged, my old 99 has a series of lights/checklist with seat, lapbar, brake etc listed. if its not lit up, there's your problem area. Could be bar sensor but make sure before you throw parts at it. Cant hot wire them either, they're micro switches which seem to be tougher to fool.


weird,how does this happen,


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

leigh said:


> weird,how does this happen,


Ask me how I know...tried to bypass the sensor to see if the problem was with the sensor or in the wiring before i bought a new sensor. In that case, the bushing was let go too long, and it wore the sensor too.

It CAN be bypassed. But requires diodes/resistors or something to do so.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha I meant posting the same info at the exact same time! Its happened twice in last couple weeks.I'd say great minds think alike but my mind is shot!


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

leigh; yes there is a light on for the seat bar.

john deere green, sorry I guess I didn't understand. Guess I'll order the sensor and wait to put it on, it's creeping up to -30 and it''s sitting outside now....LOL Not looking forward to this job when it's cold. It could have gone in the summer....but....oh no......LOL


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You can order from the comfort of your couch! http://stores.allskidsteers.com/lap...5252/?utm_medium=googleshopping&utm_source=bc


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

leigh said:


> You can order from the comfort of your couch! http://stores.allskidsteers.com/lap...5252/?utm_medium=googleshopping&utm_source=bc


Thanks, we have a dealer here out in the sticks and I ordered bushing and sensor today. when I get apart may as well just replace to be sure. Thanks again, appreciate


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ez2cy said:


> missed one
> 
> View attachment 175707


Put safety bar down and push that green button and go. It will bypass BICS.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

stupid question....some machines have a sensor for the door so that the door doesnt get ripped off if left open when you lift the arms. is the door closed? if it is, id check the door switch as that is the one that locks out the lift and tilt valve


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

Kimber; no putting the bar down and pushing the green button does not work. the sensor has to signal the bar is down, can't override.

zlssefi; might work if I had a door on it...LOL


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Works on my 763, none of my BICS sensors are hooked up/work.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

sounds like a bad solenoid do you hear it click when ya press the button?


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

xgiovannix12 said:


> sounds like a bad solenoid do you hear it click when ya press the button?


No, ordered new bushing and sensor, just waiting for parts. Problem when livin in a town that does not have 93993284208 living here.....have to wait for everything....lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Your bobcat dealer doesn't have both those parts in stock? They're considered a wear item here...kinda like door glass and filters.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

my bobcat dealer is about an hour away but they normally have most parts in stock or they have it shipped to me in like a day or 2.

bobcat dealer that is like 20 mins away lost my business nothing in stock and I waited 3 weeks for parts. they still call me today telling me the parts are in. They dont get that i dont want em any more lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm also spoiled. Bobcat dealer is about 5 minutes door to door from our shop to them.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm also spoiled. Bobcat dealer is about 5 minutes door to door from our shop to them.


that sure is convenient


----------



## ez2cy (Dec 20, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Your bobcat dealer doesn't have both those parts in stock? They're considered a wear item here...kinda like door glass and filters.


No,they're a John Deere dealer and Bobcat is kind of a side line? Parts are usually just a day or two away, but sometimes longer. ran into a problem when I ordered, the Bobcat guy was not there and they just took the model and said they'd order. Went back two days later and the "Bobcat" guy said he needed a serial number as Bobcat made the 753's forever and the parts are different. Guess I'm not using it anytime soon with Christmas here....LOL


----------

